# GFA



## Coram_Deo (Apr 19, 2005)

Curious if anyone knows anything about K.P. Yohannah and his missions organization Gospel for Asia. I rencently heard about him and can't find much online so I thought I would try you people. thanks a lot.
grace alone


----------



## daveb (Apr 19, 2005)

You can find more about them on their website:
http://www.gfa.org/gfa/

GFA sends native missionaries to share the gospel in their own country instead of sending foreigners. I am not too sure on their doctrinal stance but their zeal is great.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Apr 19, 2005)

I have watched videos done by GFA, and I know people that finance them, etc. I recommend GFA, but I doubt that GFA is confessionally reformed, although it makes sense to equip those already in a country to do ministry (also saves tons of money AND TIME).
I agree with David that "their zeal is great", and their missionaries are not wimps. From all that I have seen they preach Christ and Him crucified.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GFA doctrinal statement

"We Believe... 

That the Bible is the verbally inspired, inerrant Word of God. It is the complete revelation of His will for salvation and the only unfailing rule of faith and practice for the Christian life. 

In one God, Creator of all things, eternally existing in three persons: Father, Son, and Holy Spirit, and that these three are co-eternal and of equal dignity and power. 

In the deity of Jesus Christ; His miraculous conception by the Holy Spirit; His virgin birth; His sinless life; His substitutionary death on a cross; His bodily resurrection; His ascension to the right hand of the Father; and His personal, imminent return. 

That man was created by and for God; that by man's disobeying God, every person incurred spiritual death, which is separation from God, and physical death as a consequence; and that all people are sinners by nature and practice. 

The Lord Jesus Christ died for our sins and that all who believe in Him are declared righteous because of His sacrificial death and are, therefore, in right relationship with God. 

In the present ministry of the Holy Spirit indwelling all believers and thus enabling and empowering the life and ministry of the believer. 

In the bodily resurrection of everyone who has lived, the everlasting blessedness of those in right relationship with God, and the everlasting punishment of those who have rejected God's forgiveness in His Son." 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## pastorway (Apr 19, 2005)

Our church gladly supports native missionaries through GFA. KP is a godly man and the workers at GFA do indeed faithfully live and proclaim the gospel of Christ, mostly to unreached peoples. They also have a Bible publishing ministry to send Bibles into the areas where their missionaries serve.

Phillip


----------



## daveb (Apr 19, 2005)

I would agree with what's been said above and would recommend that you aquire their free book "Revolution in World Missions". You can fill out a form on their website for a physical copy or download it in PDF format. This book will give you a sense of their mission and the work they do (as well as cause you to examine yourself!).


----------

